# Cost of rewiring Headlights? used wrong bulbs



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

A while back i used the wrong set of hyper white 9004 bulbs in my car. I didn't realize at the time, because they lasted for around 1-2 months. Then one day,..or should i say one night...one headlight wouldn't come on. The next week, the other. To make a long story short, and several tickets later...the sockets melted. My wiring is screwed up. 
At this present time, i have those cheapo 9004 sockets in, that you get from discount auto. They only work on high beams for some reason. Believe me, its screwed up. I'm at the point where i want to drive my b14 into the dealer, and tell em fix it. $$$$...i'd rather keep the cash if there is another solution...

thanks


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What do you mean by wrong? B14's usually have H4 size headlight bulbs..hey try getting the entire headlight wiring (sockets,harness and all) from a local salvage yard...it's cheaper there and you could always try eBay


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Also, to solve that bright problem, try using a different pair of bulbs..borrow from a friend to see if his bulbs dims work with the wiring or only the original bulbs dims are busted (hence the reason why only the brights work) or if the wiring has to go.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

what happen was, the wattage is too high. u have to get the bulbs that have the same wattage as the oem ones. same thang happen to me. Its fucked up also because they know its too high but theyll still sell, punk [email protected]#$%a


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

also the wiring is just melted. just run some more wires.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

yeah the damn wattage was too high. I like that idea about the salvage/junk yard..as a matter of fact i was there last week getting a steering wheel off a crashed 97 sentra. This car was in excellent shape, except for for the front right hand side . I'll try that...i have a 96 so i have 9004..dont know what this 97 will have


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, the 9007 bulb socket is bigger than the 9004, and when i did melt my oem sockets, the replacement oem ones were with thicker wires, and they had it on stock, i guess it's common here in houston to burn them.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

99's use 9007's, right?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the ones with the clear lenses and that solid grill with the gap in the bottom. like 98 200's and 99 sentras.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

actually, the H4 bulbs are only in the JDM version of the Sentra, Exalta. The 95-98 sentra has the 9004 and the 99 (98 200sx) has 9007. Reason u melted the harness id b/c the bulb was prolly higher wattage. U want to use stock wattage.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

*same thing*

i got the whole socket from discount auto parts, i had the same problem. it was a blue one with black wires i paid like 3 bux and im still using the same blubs and the blue sockets havent even complained it been almost 7 months with it on and they have'nt melted and i just cut the old socket off and wired the new one in it took like 10 min


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

The problem i have with the blue/black harness from discount auto is that they don't fit right. Sometimes too tight, i had to exchange it for a new one, it was defective. They only stock 2 or 3 at a time. The dealer wants $30 i think for the original harnesses.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, just get them from the junk yard.......im using aftermarket headlights(halos) on my 96 and instead of using the harness they provide u with, i tapped the bulbs directly to the stock harness......works fine....the harness is just BS, if u have a voltometer, check to see if there is power coming thru the harness since u say only they highs work, see if the lows have any power going thru.


----------

